# Nos Whitewalls 4 Your Fastback?



## Baldy Jeff (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's a never mounted SLIK + FRONT to fit Schwinn Fastback - 20 x 1 3/8" -

$125 plus shp or consider swaps of '69-73 Schwinn Stik Shifters -

Please email direct - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net

Thanks!


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2016)

Try for sale section.


----------

